# Sprite Importing (Mega Man II)



## KingAsix (Apr 20, 2011)

So I spent like three hours working on a sprite sheet to change Mega Man into myself. While working on it I decided I wanted to see myself in action....I assumed there was an simple and easy way to import my sprite sheet into the game using some program and what not....Ive spent an hour and a half trying to find something to no avail. So is there anyway to import my sheet into the game so I dont have to use something like Tile Layer Pro/Tile Molester to edit the game (cause the way the have the sprites organized is weird and will make my job harder)


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.romhacking.net/?category=&P...itle=&desc= has a password generator and a level editor which are not much use (you might be able to tweak the level editor to display a bunch of enemies who you overwrite with your chosen sprites for quick viewing. There are a few megaman hack sites but I am not inclined to trawl through them if rhdn does not have anything.

First a gif editor not going to cut it for you?

Anyhow easy is debatable and for a console this old you are probably up against developer tricks to work around console limitations- on stuff the like GBA it is often a safe bet every sprite for a given level/forseeable future (they have yet to kick the palette swap habit) will be loaded into ram and forgotten about until it is needed where here they are more likely to be loaded as needed. Here is it not so much but you could do a ram injection of your sprites- if needs be use a savestate to inject them (they are essentially memory dumps after all- I just hope your emulator forgoes compression of them).

Getting back on topic most good tile editors will have an export as bitmap option and an import bitmap options (or import to tile editor section at least but that is good enough) at which point you can use whatever image editor tickles your fancy. Afraid I do not use Tile Layer Pro or Tile Molester- my chosen editors are usually tileed 2002* ( http://www.romhacking.net/utils/112/ http://home.arcor.de/minako.aino/TilEd2002/ ) or crystaltile2 ( http://filetrip.net/f23649-CrystalTile2-2010-09-06.html ) which both have import/export options and should support NES and GB (you never specified but I assumed it was the NES one).

*if you get your new sprites in the editor window and select the sprite you want to overwrite (get it viewable) then a simple double click overwrites the selected tile (if you do it on the viewer window the editor gets changed and if you do it on the editor window the viewer gets changed).


----------

